# Best Southern film school?



## Alexa P. (Feb 23, 2022)

*We're compiling a Best Film Schools listicle and need your input! We welcome opinions ONLY from current students, former students who attended for at least 2+ semesters, and alumni. 

Please submit your vote by the end of this week (2/25) at noon (PST).*


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2022)

Article is up. 














 The Best Film Schools of 2022 - Ranked By FilmSchool.org


					Whether you're preparing to apply or reevaluating what film school is best for you, our selection of the best film schools in America will help you prepare. From Variety to The Hollywood Reporter, these institutions have received top marks for high-tech equipment, gigantic workspaces...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 28, 2022
Category: Film School Rankings


----------

